
Hacker News Design Is Ugly - neilpanchal
https://neil.computer/notes/hacker-news-design-is-ugly/
======
alpaca128
Nope, that's not an improvement. You gotta add hover animations to each news
item, fading effects, real time updates of timestamps and likes,
thumbnails(because how else can we differentiate between the items?!!1!), and
don't forget the ads inbetween to not blow a hole into your budget due to the
increase in bandwidth thanks to the innovative responsive frameworks.

This half-assed proposal is not a good solution! /s

------
ColinWright
Idly I wonder how many people will answer as a knee-jerk reaction to the title
and not actually read the article and see what it says. I'd guess quite a few
... perhaps this comment will give them pause for thought, and it will become
fewer.

------
rajeshmr
Excellent satire :)

"Until then, go here and browse some more trends to follow at the cost of
authenticity, objectivity, originality, reasoning and fundamental
understanding of how to design user interfaces"

------
daly
Sorry. I disagree.

The only thing I'd change is to put the flag|hide|etc as prefix icons so I can
get 1 headline per line with minimal vertical spacing. This gives about 60
headlines per page and the highest "headline density". In other words, one
headline per line.

I want information, not scenery.

~~~
spectramax
Did you miss that this whole article is satire?

~~~
daly
In fact, I did.

I have been tempted to write a program to fetch the hackernews headlines and
eliminate the useless cruft so it hit one of the things I find annoying.

------
Normille
Pffft! --call that modern design? Where are the badly drawn flat vector style
illustrations?

------
Shared404
I came in here ready to be angry, and am leaving with a smile. Thank you.

------
dotcoma
Thanks for letting us know, but I'm not sure many people around here agree
with you.

